# Online Timer



## hitchhiker (May 15, 2014)

Hello,

I have built a new online timer - you can watch and use it at http://www.hitchhiker.at/timer/
much fun and best regards.


----------



## szalejot (May 15, 2014)

Nice look, but only 3x3?


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 15, 2014)

you should make it not scroll down when you press space


----------



## naliuj (May 15, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> you should make it not scroll down when you press space



Until he does something about it, you can just scroll out a bit so that you see the whole page on your screen.


----------



## GuRoux (May 15, 2014)

looks like a very good timer. might start using it.

You should make the timer start when a person takes his hand off the space bar instead of when he presses it like most other timers.


----------



## TDM (May 15, 2014)

naliuj said:


> Until he does something about it, you can just scroll out a bit so that you see the whole page on your screen.


I can't really read the timer if I do that...





I can just, but it isn't easy. Maybe include a way to increase font size?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 15, 2014)

Really nice timer! You must have put a lot of work into this.
next: create a database so we can save our times so we can follow our progress of ao5 ao12 and ao100 and records. 

EDIT: *There is no way to put +2 or DNF. >_<'*


----------



## GuRoux (May 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> I can't really read the timer if I do that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can't you just zoom in?


----------



## TDM (May 15, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> can't you just zoom in?


If I do it just scrolls down every time I press space, and I don't want to have to keep scrolling up every solve. Especially on a laptop.


----------



## hitchhiker (May 16, 2014)

@TDM: I do not know what happens there.

actually the page should look like this:






which version of google chrome are you using?

@TDM: Now, after many tests I understand your problem - *I think I fixed it!*


----------



## TDM (May 16, 2014)

hitchhiker said:


> @TDM: I do not know what happens there.
> 
> actually the page should look like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## GuRoux (May 16, 2014)

hitchhiker said:


> @TDM: I do not know what happens there.
> 
> actually the page should look like this:
> 
> ...


 that's how mine is, using opera


----------



## hitchhiker (May 17, 2014)

TDM said:


> If I do it just scrolls down every time I press space, and I don't want to have to keep scrolling up every solve. Especially on a laptop.



after a few tests I have the promblem with the space identified and fixed


----------



## TDM (May 17, 2014)

hitchhiker said:


> after a few tests I have the promblem with the space identified and fixed


Yep, that works. Just a couple more suggestions:
For the 'Clear list' option, maybe have a warning that pops up, like on qqTimer? I wouldn't want to accidentally delete all my times.
This one isn't as important, but it'd make the timer easier to use: for 'Play countdown sounds', could clicking on the words have the same effect as clicking the tick box next to them? That way you don't have to be as precise with where you click.

The first is more important, but if you can do the other one too, then thanks.


----------

